
Why are volumes for EUR:CRYPTO trading pairs so low? - asymmetry
Of the top ten EUR exchanges by volume (Bitfinex; Coinbase Pro; Bitinka; CoinsBank; Kraken; BitStamp; Exmo; Cryptonex; Bits Blockchain; xBTCe), only Kraken&#x27;s EUR:CRYPTO volume is more than its USD:CRYPTO volume USD22.7m:USD21.3m. For all the rest the relative EUR:CRYPTO vs USD:CRYPTO volumes are lower than 50% (2%; 11%; 43%; 41%; 52%; 13%; 17%; 38%; 23%; 17%, respectively). The deposit processes for Coinbase Pro, CoinsBank, and Kraken are all quite reasonable. The fees for deposits and withdrawals are in line with SEPA (0.15EUR-1%). Since we know people with EURs are trading crypto, then why are the volumes so low?
======
krageon
Anecdotally, these are too new / unfamiliar or were inaccessible for a while.
For the ones where this is not the case like coinbase, it's a company with a
well-known track record of being terrible to work with (hard to get money,
freezing accounts with no recourse, etc). It's much easier/safer to use
European alternatives that are based more locally, because those companies
will be crucified by the authorities for committing that kind of fraud. That's
a thought that lets you rest easy.

------
CamelCaseName
Winner take all effects to minimize slippage.

